# Simon



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Simon

Did I offer you an alternative avatar, or did I mess it up?

I should have offered this as well, since I think it looks a lot better without the (IMHO) naff white background.

See what you think.










Just copy and make use of it if you like it.


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Useless heading Dave!!!

Carol

Hope he found it


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

He was expecting it Carol.

I had previously told him to look out for it in a PM, as I had tried to send it and thought it had failed.

(He obviously prefers the white background.)

Now, where's that _"smug b'stard"_ emoticon again? :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

